# Taking a break from the Internet.



## Robert59 (Jun 4, 2021)

I will be back in 6 months.  This woman I take care of is leaving to live with her sister so I can can have break from the stress . 

                                                                                                                     Thank you all.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I will be back in 6 months.  This woman I take care of is leaving to live with her sister so I can can have break from the stress .
> 
> Thank you all.


Take good care of yourself Robert. 
We will miss you but your health and welfare must come first.


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Take care and try to relax, recharge the batteries.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 13, 2021)

Sorry I can't stay off of here. It's a great place to be on with all my friends. I will only take off a few days here and there.                                                                     Thanks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I will be back in 6 months.  This woman I take care of is leaving to live with her sister so I can can have break from the stress .
> 
> Thank you all.


Going to miss you, Robert.

You're a long time fixture here, and I look for familiar members each and every morning I visit here, you being one of them.

Be good to yourself, take care of your health, stay safe, and don't forget about us, and do come back when you can.

Hugs to you!


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Going to miss you, Robert.
> 
> You're a long time fixture here, and I look for familiar members each and every morning I visit here, you being one of them.
> 
> ...


I'm not leaving here because this place is great and I've been on internet for 20 years off and on. The lady I take care of is leaving and she might be back in three months because her sister wants to control here intake of wrong kind of food that makes her blood sugar go up to 500-HI on her meter about everyday. She made a big mistake of telling her sister that she's buying cookies and candy from Dollar general and her sister screamed at her on the phone. Telling her she's going to kill herself.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I'm not leaving here because this place is great and I've been on internet for 20 years off and on. The lady I take care of is leaving and she might be back in three months because her sister wants to control here intake of wrong kind of food that makes her blood sugar go up to 500-HI on her meter about everyday. She made a big mistake of telling her sister that she's buying cookies and candy from Dollar general and her sister screamed at her on the phone. Telling her she's going to kill herself.


I am so relieved, Robert.

I know you've had a lot on your plate for a time, but really happy to know you're going to stay put.

_One day at a time_, is my adage, and no matter what comes your way remember to take care of yourself.

I hope the lady you take care of can get her diet and lifestyle on a better track.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2021)

So glad you are still here, and hanging in there, Robert.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm glad you changed your mind, Robert.   

Lots of us would miss you,
 and your interesting posts! ....
and it's just good to have you, visiting us here!

When I read your first post, I was going to tell you to be sure to *come back,*
_*anytime you feel like it! 

But now I don't need to tell you that.
I'm glad you already did. 

You do have many very understandable stresses, that many of us care about and understand.*_


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 21, 2021)

She's coming back in few days. She reminds me of the Terminator


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm going to be off and on when comes to the internet for now on. Diabetic doctor wants me to walk more everyday. Thinking about quitting my internet provider and just go too my local library for internet once a week.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 18, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I'm going to be off and on when comes to the internet for now on. Diabetic doctor wants me to walk more everyday. Thinking about quitting my internet provider and just go too my local library for internet once a week.


Be careful using public wi-fi Robert. I take it you won't be logging into any sensitive accounts such as bank and email accounts.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 18, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Be careful using public wi-fi Robert. I take it you won't be logging into any sensitive accounts such as bank and email accounts.


No bank accounts. I don't like getting on Amazon anymore because I get calls from people telling me my account has been broken in to. My Diabetic doctor told me my A1C is 14 and I just wonder if my doctor could put in a nursing home for not taking better care of my Diabetes?


----------



## Devi (Jul 18, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> No bank accounts. I don't like getting on Amazon anymore because I get calls from people telling me my account has been broken in to.


My guess is that they're just spammers/scammers hitting a random phone number. But, up to you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 18, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> No bank accounts. I don't like getting on Amazon anymore because I get calls from people telling me my account has been broken in to. *My Diabetic doctor told me my A1C is 14 and I just wonder if my doctor could put in a nursing home for not taking better care of my Diabetes?*


I don't think so, Robert, but your doctor might put a social worker in touch with you to discuss taking better care of yourself, and the social worker might mention at-home options like a visiting nurse or something.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> No bank accounts. I don't like getting on Amazon anymore because I get calls from people telling me my account has been broken in to. My Diabetic doctor told me my A1C is 14 and I just wonder if my doctor could put in a nursing home for not taking better care of my Diabetes?


Please take care of yourself Robert, I hope you can get help through your doctor in controlling your diabetes.  I lost my mother to diabetes, diabetic stroke, nothing to take lightly for sure.  Wishing you the best....hugs.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I'm going to be off and on when comes to the internet for now on. Diabetic doctor wants me to walk more everyday. Thinking about quitting my internet provider and just go too my local library for internet once a week.


I am glad you told us, Robert, Thank you.

We want the best days for you, no matter what you do.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I don't like getting on Amazon anymore because I get calls from people telling me my account has been broken in to.


 I get those calls too,
and I have never been to Amazon or had any account with them.
Just spammers, so you know.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 19, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> No bank accounts. I don't like getting on Amazon anymore because I get calls from people telling me my account has been broken in to. My Diabetic doctor told me my A1C is 14 and I just wonder if my doctor could put in a nursing home for not taking better care of my Diabetes?


Robert...is that what you want...to be put into a nursing home?! Your A1C is twice the high end of the acceptable level. It puts you at risk for blindness, amputations, diabetic stroke (rapper Biz Markie, age 57 just died from that complication) and other not so pleasant things. I know it's very hard to control ones diet, weight, etc. but at least give it a good try, okay?  My son and a good online friend both controlled their diabetes strictly with changes in their eating habits. Bot have maintained A1Cs below 6. I love sweets, particularly ice cream but managed to get mine down to 6.6 from it's high of 7.5.  Please examine how you can eat healthier and maybe get more exercise, if possible. We'd like to keep you around for a long time.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

Try the walking , on a schedule,
 plus,
 substitute a few of your daily foods,

and it might go down, Robert.

We are rooting for you.


----------



## Devi (Jul 19, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My son and a good online friend both controlled their diabetes strictly with changes in their eating habits. Bot have maintained A1Cs below 6. I love sweets, particularly ice cream but managed to get mine down to 6.6 from it's high of 7.5.


Good one, Diva. Mine is down from a high of 6 to 5.7, just from eating. That's the start of what is called the "pre-diabetic" range. That doesn't mean the diabetes has gone away, but that I'm evading the serious problems that can occur with too-high blood sugar.

It absolutely helps to know what foods increase your blood sugar level. I've found https://nutritiondata.self.com/ very helpful in determining what foods jack up my blood sugar. Some might surprise you.

I test my blood sugar three times a week per my doctor. I wanted to quit testing, but she calls it the "canary in a coal mine" — meaning it can alert to problems.

I'm not able to partake of my favorites — sea salt and vinegar chips, and chocolate, except for every once in a while. But, oh well.

Good luck!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 19, 2021)

Devi said:


> Good one, Diva. Mine is down from a high of 6 to 5.7, just from eating. That's the start of what is called the "pre-diabetic" range. That doesn't mean the diabetes has gone away, but that I'm evading the serious problems that can occur with too-high blood sugar.
> 
> It absolutely helps to know what foods increase your blood sugar level. I've found https://nutritiondata.self.com/ very helpful in determining what foods jack up my blood sugar. Some might surprise you.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic Devi...Congratulations! And thank you for that link. I believe that different foods cause different levels in different people because everybody's systems are different. My son told me that ice cream really doesn't raise blood sugars that much due to the fat content after I told him how surprised I was when I got a relatively low reading after binging. I'm going to start a separate thread about surprising blood sugar readings...maybe today.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 19, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I will be back in 6 months.  This woman I take care of is leaving to live with her sister so I can can have break from the stress .
> 
> Thank you all.


A break from the internet is a WONDERFUL idea.  You will be a happier, more contented and a better person for it.  I bet you'll live longer too!


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 19, 2021)

For breakfast I eat mainly eggs and bacon and coffee. No oatmeal. During the day I drink lots of water which I like. I have my kidney's checked every three months and the test comes back as normal so far.


----------

